# How old are you?



## changomarcelo (Feb 19, 2002)

This poll is to find out how old are you.
I am 24.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

I  be 16 years owld.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

But people say I act like I am <12 years old.


----------



## Frederic (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm 33 but sometimes I act like a 10 years old, and it feels goooood


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm 15.

I was born on November 27, 1986.

If you check my birth date on a 1986 calendar, you'll see that that day is Thanksgiving.


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 19, 2002)

Why ask people? Spy!


----------



## dlookus (Feb 19, 2002)

27 here.


----------



## voice- (Feb 19, 2002)

Another 16 here...but it seems like I stopped thinking about it at 15...


----------



## StarScream (Feb 19, 2002)

i am 25 i was born on 20 juli 1976


----------



## edX (Feb 19, 2002)

at 44, i feel pretty good that the over the hill gang (31+) makes up a little over 20% so far.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 19, 2002)

21 going on 22 very soon...

I feel like i'm over the hill already though


----------



## sithious (Feb 19, 2002)

32 here ...  born in the summer of '69 ...
ed, over the hill? who you calling over the hill? lol ...


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 19, 2002)

17 here, currently adding on AppleScript Studio Skills to my Cocoa Skills


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 19, 2002)

15

February 4, 1987

Yup... just turned 15... 6 more months and I get to drive (watch out Ed! I might just be your way next January! )


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello!

14 here.

25 November 1987

Hmm, I am the only person under 15?  BlingBling is close to my age, being born in the same year.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Ralph J. (Feb 19, 2002)

gosh, so far the only person here older than me is ed. 34 here.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 19, 2002)

I'm 16, born on the 2nd of October, 1985.
I also have an IQ of 162 and I'm 6'6".  I am a prodigy.


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ralph J. _
> *gosh, so far the only person here older than me is ed. 34 here. *



Yeah, but _when_ did you turn 34? 

34 here too... I think  (I think I lost count, not good with numbers).


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

Im a bigger prodigy than you are.
Are too.
Are too.
too.
too
too
too
too to infinity

16 here!


----------



## Ralph J. (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *
> 
> Yeah, but when did you turn 34?
> ...



turned 34 last August, August 3rd to be exact. i'll soon be out of the all important 18-34 demographic -- it's all downhill from there. 

and i often forget how old i am, too. glad to know i'm not the only one.


----------



## rinse (Feb 19, 2002)

25 here.


----------



## Klink (Feb 19, 2002)

well let's crank up the old fogies numbers...

36

Feb 5 '66


----------



## Jadey (Feb 19, 2002)

twenty six


----------



## vanguard (Feb 19, 2002)

Today, Feb 19th, is my birthday.  I just turned 29.

Vanguard


----------



## RacerX (Feb 19, 2002)

Happy birthday!


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 19, 2002)

"I'm 21 righhhhht NOW!"
"Umm, no..."

  "Right abouuuuut NOW!"
"Nope, not yet..."

  "Thennnn, NOW-OW-W!!!"
*shakes head*

  "Now!?!"
"Sorry."

  "Grrrr, I hate March."


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 19, 2002)

Ed, you dissapoint me.

I thought that I would be able to, at least for a short while, bask in the sunlight of knowing who was the loner in the most senior catergory. Just keep pushing your luck Ed....

Foiled again!


----------



## hazmat (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *at 44, i feel pretty good that the over the hill gang (31+) makes up a little over 20% so far. *



Oh, great.  So I'm almost over the hill?!?  I'll be 30 on June 1.  Funny thing is that I probably look younger than most of the people here.


----------



## edX (Feb 20, 2002)

well, i have less than a minute to wish you happy bday vanguard and it still be the 19th so

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## tony (Feb 20, 2002)

One more for the oldies category.  I'm 42, but people often tell me that I'm (acting) immature for my age 

-tony

April 7, 1959


----------



## homer (Feb 20, 2002)

24 in a couple of weeks.  come on, 25, with lower insurance and car rental!


----------



## Jadey (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hazmat _
> *Funny thing is that I probably look younger than most of the people here. *



I dunno, let's swap stories.

1. This last new year's eve, I was ID'd 3 times at the bar (twice when I ordered just plain water) and another time, they pulled me off the dance floor and compared me to my ID. I had to sign a release form saying that it was my true age. Drinking age here is 19.

2. Year before last when I was 24, just before turning 25, I travelled to Mexico. They asked me for a note from my dad authorizing that I could leave the country.

3. I repeatedly get asked for ID at R rated movies. 

4. My boyfriend has gotten dirty looks when they find out I'm his girlfriend. People think I'm too young for him. I'm 26, he's 27.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 20, 2002)

That's funny.  And annoying after a while I can imagine.  But I really can't compare, since I live in NYC.  I've been drinking in bars here since I was 17.  A little more lax around here, or at least it used to be.  Last year, I was in a bar, and the bartender asked what I wanted.  I said, "Can I have a Guinness?"  She said, "Can I have ID?"  I gave it to her, and all of a sudden her eyes get wider than those in a Japanimation movie, and she screams, "Holy shit!"    When I look at pictures of me from 10 years ago, I don't look any different.  Even people I have seen recently for the first time since high school have said that I look exactly the same.


----------



## MacLegacy (Feb 20, 2002)

15 here too 

September 30th 1986


----------



## dlookus (Feb 20, 2002)

Hey! That's my birthday too. Only 12 years earlier.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 21, 2002)

25... October 12, 1976.

I think I'll start counting BACKWARDS this next year... until I hit 18 again, then I'll hold steady until the end...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

Me and Nummi... I mean... Nummi and I was thinking that we will turn one of our pointless, neverending, mind blowing threads into everyone under 18 thread.  You can come and post if you are under 18.  Since everyone over that age has pretty much gone crazy about the new change in events due to my true identity, they can no longer have a conversation with me or Nummi because we are too "imature".  Since this is not true I feel that us youngsters must stick together and fight back against the power.  Who's with me!?


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2002)

I vote for Jadey as the youngest looking. I remember seeing her picture when i first started coming here and i was afraid to talk to her. I was afraid that the police would come to my door and arrest me for child endangerment or something if i even said "hi". She looks about 14 to me in that pic. 

but may i add Jadey, that you also look very nice and attractive. Be glad, you will still have your beauty when those around you are losing theirs. It is a gift, not a curse.

Now if anybody really thinks they can beat Jadey in the 'looks younger than they are' dept., then i want to see a recent pic of you in the show your mug thread. 

and i was so relieved to find out she was an adult and i could have intelligent conversations with her without fear of going to jail


----------



## hazmat (Feb 22, 2002)

Maybe Jadey wins, but I am up there.  Here, check this out.  I will be 30 in a few months.


----------



## edX (Feb 22, 2002)

Ken, I don't want to bust your bubble but you look like mid to late 20's to me. 

but let me tell you my perception of your experience. You are a good looking person. Women in particular will card you to flirt with you. Men will card you to harass you and try to cut down on the competition so to speak. So while i don't think you look much younger than you are, i think you look good enough to experience life from an unusual perspective. Again, like i told Jadey, this is a gift, not a curse. 

I would give second place to testuser who looks about 19 or 20 in the pic he posted. Unfortunately i can't find all those other nice things tosay about his looks except that he will remain younger looking longer. In fact he reminds me of an old best friend i had. One of the greatest guys in the world who just looked a little goofy. sometimes looks don't count for much. sometimes people have enough inside to get them thru it. I think testuser is that kind of guy.  Besides he is married and has a kid and is doing ok in life. I think his success speaks for itself. How many guys who look like that are married? 

I am, fortunately, too old to compete in this category. but if you check out my pics from my late 20's you will see that i experienced some of it as well. Now my receding hairline and bald spot give me away. but some people are still nice and say i look like i'm in my thirties. bless their hearts. 

I hope nobody feels picked on or insulted by my observations here. I am working with 2D representations  and the limitations thereof. I also like all of you whom i have singled out here. We have helped each other, discussed with each other and been puzzled with each other.  We could all look like oranguatangs for all looks matter. 

Would it surprise anyone to know that while I am 44, my GF is 54? and my son thinks i am older than her.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 22, 2002)

Not insulted at all.  I think you are right about the pic.  But it's the only recent one I have.  I think I do look younger in person, but whatever.  I feel fine.  
And thanks for the compliment.  I wish I heard it more often from women. ;-)


----------



## hazmat (Feb 22, 2002)

Well when I was little, everyone said that I would appreciate it when I was older.  At this point I feel ambivalent, so I suppose it will just get better from here.   When I go out with friends who are younger than I, everyone always thinks I am the youngest.  One time we met up with some work friends of one of them, and one of the girls asked my friend what they were doing hanging out with a 16 year-old.


----------



## homer (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm sort of stuck between a rock and a hard place.  I'm almost 24, and have a big ol' red beard.  With the beard, I've been estimated to be 33, but if I shave the beard, I'll look like I'm 15-16 (I'm told, anyway).  Why can't I just look like a 24 year old?


----------



## hazmat (Feb 22, 2002)

Hmm, maybe with 5 O'Clock shadow? ;-)  Maybe a different haircut.

A good friend of mine who is a few years younger, looks at least 10-15 years older.   In college he looked like he was in his 30's.  So one time we go out to a bar with a bunch of people.  We all order drinks, and when the waitress asks for ID from everyone, once he gets to Matt he just sort of looks away with this smug look and waves his hand.  He didn't actually have any ID on him.  And the waitress brought him his drink!


----------



## homer (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, that certainly has been an advantage.   Especially when I'm the lone male with several women (like THAT happens a lot--but it has).  The women will all get IDed, and I won't be.  Makes me pound my chest.  ungabunga.


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *Ed, you dissapoint me.
> 
> I thought that I would be able to, at least for a short while, bask in the sunlight of knowing who was the loner in the most senior catergory. Just keep pushing your luck Ed....
> ...




LOL!  Okay, okay, I confess!  I am (shhhh, whisper it)...
50.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 22, 2002)

Cool. Your age might actually give macosx.com a little bit of credibility.


----------



## MacLegacy (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlookus _
> *Hey! That's my birthday too. Only 12 years earlier. *



cool  
you 27?


----------



## dlookus (Feb 22, 2002)

Si!


----------



## whitesaint (Feb 22, 2002)

> I dunno, let's swap stories.
> 
> 1. This last new year's eve, I was ID'd 3 times at the bar (twice when I ordered just plain water) and another time, they pulled me off the dance floor and compared me to my ID. I had to sign a release form saying that it was my true age. Drinking age here is 19.
> 
> ...



Whoa Jadey!:  That is absolutely crazy, except I didn't get to see your pic  I am able sometimes to buy cigarettes if that counts for anything.

ElDiablo:  I am also very suprised, I thought you were in your mid-forties when i read your posts (That is also a compliment.)

Well I'm 17 here and I'll strive for the "most attractive" category.  Haha yeah right.  Maybe i can get with Jadey cuz she actually complimented me once.  I would actually like to be Ed's age.  I think intelligence is much more important and worth it then looks.  I yearn to be able to post and have that type of vocabulary that Ed and ElDiablo have.  Ed and ElDiablo how did you guys get such an expansive vocabulary?  That's somthing I really really want.  Just like Steve Jobs in "Pirates of Silicon Valley" said:  "Knowledge is power."

Oh by the way, here's my pic: http://homepage.mac.com/whitesaint/whitesaint.html


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

1st to continue what i started saying to testuser at Herve's - glad BlingBling reposted my pic and reminded you not to take me too seriously I guess i should have made it cleared that i thought you look "likable". and that i require all my friends to be "weird enough" 

Whitesaint - go to college. they have vocabularies for sale there. that and just read all you can and use a dictionary whenever you see a word you don't really know. I personally don't like using a vocabulary that is full of $10 words, but sometimes they come in handy. There is probably something wrong with a 17 year old that has too extensive a vocabulary. You should be doing more things, not talking about them 

btw - since i was born in 1957, i also like being my age given the alternatives 

genghis - what is this "shhh" shit? We need to be proud of having lasted this long and being able to hang out with all these young brainiacs. Maybe we should start a wing of the Gray Panthers


----------



## julguribye (Feb 23, 2002)

15


----------



## oldmac (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm so old I was around before the Dead Sea was even sick: I'm 54! If any of you young whippersnappers need advice from a mature man, don't call me; I'm old, not mature!


----------



## hazmat (Feb 23, 2002)

Oldmac, that's funny, seeing your location.  Reminds me of the Eddie Izzard bit about Stonehenge being built.  How the Druids had the stones taken over from Wales, and one of the worker men complaining about how far they went, "200 miles in this day and age?!?  I don't know where I live now!"


----------



## chemistry_geek (Feb 26, 2002)

TOO OLD!

chemistry_geezer


----------



## sequoiaman96 (Mar 2, 2002)

I am 800 years old...and I'm a giant tree....


----------

